# Blaue und schwarze RAM Steckplätze bei einem Mainboard



## anonimous (8. September 2014)

*Blaue und schwarze RAM Steckplätze bei einem Mainboard*

Hallo

Was bedeuten blaue und schwarze RAM Riegel Steckplätze bei einem Mainboard, wie z.B hier?
Geht es nur um Dual-Channel Funktion, sonst kein Unterschied zwischen blau und schwarz?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2014)

*AW: Blaue und schwarze RAM Steckplätze bei einem Mainboard*

Es geht darum dem Nutzer zu zeigen wie er die RAM-Riegel je nach Anzahl einzusetzen hat um den Dual Channel zu nutzen. Man könnte sie auch alle schwarz machen und im Handbuch sagen "wenn sie zwei Riegel haben nutzen sie den 1. und 3. von rechts" oder so, die Farbwahl ist reine Kosmetik - meist sind die Steckplätze sowieso durchnummeriert und im Handbuch steht in Tabellenform welche man wann wie belegen soll.


----------



## anonimous (8. September 2014)

*AW: Blaue und schwarze RAM Steckplätze bei einem Mainboard*

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2014)

*AW: Blaue und schwarze RAM Steckplätze bei einem Mainboard*

Na wenn das alles ist... gern geschehen.


----------



## anonimous (8. September 2014)

*AW: Blaue und schwarze RAM Steckplätze bei einem Mainboard*

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, warum diese RAM Riegel:

16GB (2x 8GB 2Rx4 pc3-10600R-9-12-E2 _HMT31GR7CFR4C_-_H9_)

funktionieren nicht bei diesem Mainboard: DH55HC?

Das sind doch DDR3 1333MHz.

Passen nicht wegen ECC?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2014)

*AW: Blaue und schwarze RAM Steckplätze bei einem Mainboard*

ECC-RAMs und nicht-ECC-RAMs sind zwei komplett verschiedene Dinge und müssen entsprechend im Einzelnen vom Board und dem Speichercontroller unterstützt werden. ECC-Module sind Server-/Workstation-Riegel und werden üblicherweise von normalen Desktop-Boards nicht unterstützt.


----------

